
Easy Ubuntu VM with HyperV - dod9er
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/virtualization/2018/02/28/sneak-peek-taking-a-spin-with-enhanced-linux-vms/
======
rerx
What are the advantages / disadvantages of such a setup compared to running
Ubuntu in VMware Workstation?

~~~
dod9er
The costs, Hyper-V is included in Win10.

------
qubex
I’m so obsolete that ’VM’ in the context of computer science still makes me
think of ”virtual memory”.

